# John deere 4100 wont start cold



## rsmith02184 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have to crank it almost to the point of draining my battery before it slowly gets going. There is usually a large amount of black smoke when it finally starts. After the first start, it will turn over easily after that.

My guess is there is something wrong with the glow plug circuit. But, the dummy lights on the dash show that the glow plugs are getting energized for what seems like 3 seconds, and then the light goes off.

Any ideas? I do have the technical repair manual.

Does it seem to you that it would be related to the glow plug circuit given that once the engine is warm, it starts on the first click?

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could be, I had a truck with the same problem. It was a faulty glow plug sending unit. I used to turn the key off as soon as the glow plug light went out and immediately turned it back on again to get a few more seconds out of the glow plugs. I would repeat this a few times and then give it a shot at starting. seemed to work for me for the short term. 
Once the unit completely failed, I hooked a wire to a glow plug, the touched it to the positive terminal on the battery. It got the plugs hot enough to get her started. I just tapped the wire, as it will get very hot and burn your fingers.
At least this may help you determine if that is actually your problem.


----------



## foz682 (May 13, 2012)

Is it a recently developed problem? or has it been like this since new?

Some tractors are just a real pain to start in cooler weather. Our NH has to have the block heater plugged in for a good two hours at temps below 8°c, While our Massey will start without being plugged in at temps below -12°c no problem. 

It's been stubborn since it was new, the dealer says it's a problem with a few models that they can't seem to fix.


----------



## rsmith02184 (Jun 12, 2012)

No. It is a newer problem. I had some electrical problems with the voltage regulator and now this. The regulator was bypassed with a 40amp alternator. I will do some electrical investigation to see if everything is working right.

Thanks

P.s. the wire thing sounds kind of scary but I am sure it works.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

tayyarmutlu said:


> If you are going to get information about Carraro, I recommend you to review Spothane. You can find contact and address information by searching ikici el bisiklet alanlar and ikinci el bisiklet alan yerler on Google.



????????????????


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Got me. Looks like spam............


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure looks like it.....


----------

